# New Roundhouse engine



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Only a few manufacturers guard their ideas so closely, any guesses;-)?? Zubi PS still nine days to release...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll tell you what I would like to see Roundhouse do--a twin Fairlie.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

"Nine days to release"--they do seem late with a featured engine for this year. I am still savoring my Alco 2-6-2, new for 2012. Apparently that turned out to be a popular engine for them, as I had to wait almost a year for mine to be produced in 2/13. 

Larry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Id bet on it not being a Fairlie.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady Ann in purple?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lotsasteam, you can order Roundhouse models in any custom colour, and Lady Ann is still in production, so you can order your dream locomotive in purple any time, best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I second the twin Fairlie. They already have half the work done. I am always surprised no one has made one in live steam before. It would probably be one of their bigger hits.


----------



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

Also how about a Chinese Forestry C2? It is narrow gauge so fits in with 16mm and there is one on the Ffestiniog so fits in with the UK.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A nice little rack engine....


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

actually a Double Fairlie has been built by Bill Allen in California(?) his build log on PDF

I think i have heard that Roundhouse "refuses" to do a Double Fairlie


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Eric, they also wont bring back the Forney. Too much troubles for production. I was recently talking about it with them.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Dang! I like that Forney!!! almost as much as my own!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

That's too bad about the Forney. It was one of the few North American prototypes they modeled. 
Perhaps the apparent success of the Alco will lead RH to consider other engines from this side of the pond. 

Larry


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

It's usually easy to find one or two of the Forney's at the DH swap meet area each year.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

I am curious, one more day.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

It seems to be a small 0-4-2 Karen, and a tiny 'diesel', Little John. I was, as usual, hoping for something larger, but these are two sweet tiny locos that many people will like, Zubi


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here it is, the new Karen 0-4-2 with inside valve gear. Some features include full glass glazing on the windows and the water top of system. Retail of about 2075 in USD. That have available batches for later this year.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By steamtom1 on 18 Apr 2013 05:56 AM 
I'll tell you what I would like to see Roundhouse do--a twin Fairlie.


Tom, coincidentally, I came across several complete Fairlie bodies - from electric brass models. Roundhouse is still supplying Taliesin bogies, which I think would make it a feasible project. A boiler with some fittings would have to be supplied, but there are many sources for that. If you or anyone else is interested in these bodies for live steam or electric double Fairlie project, please let me know within 48 hours. Yes, this is quite urgent, and I do not think that production of these engines will happen again any time soon. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Zubi,*

*PM me with the details.*


----------

